# Citric Acid in Sugar Syrup



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Thymol works - don't know about citric.


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

To prevent mold in syrup forget the citric acid, let the liquid boil it will destroy the bacteria. You also can mix some Thymol into the syrup, this is a good way to stop mold. A solution of Thymol and water sprayed in late fall onto the combs stops mold from growing during winter, more details on the Internet.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I thought mold in sugar syrup was prevented by use of ascorbic acid.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I was under the impression that boiling sugar can cause the sugars to "invert" and cause dysentary.

I use vinegar myself. a good glug per 3 gallon pail.

I thing either citric or ascorbic will work in proper concentrations. What that concentration is??? Others may chime in.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

there was some discussion a while back on using citric acid to try to make sugar syrup more closely match the acidity of honey
it's naturally pretty far off

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=13;t=000256#000005

Dave


----------



## signqueen (May 29, 2005)

Boiling didn't work for me, lemon juice helped some.
My attempts have evolved over the past year to where I have no mold at all. First I started adding wintergreen and lemongrass essential oils, big plus, much less mold. Then I painted the inside of my feeders, I have the polystyrene kind and the president of our assn suggested it and it works great. 
I also have started adding tea tree oil, but my next addition will be thyme essential oil. Hopefully that will get rid of the few mites I have left also. The essential oils are blended in before I put them in the feeder so they do not affect the paint. I do not paint the inch or so that the bees come in contact with.

Good luck.

[ March 13, 2006, 05:20 PM: Message edited by: signqueen ]


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

I feed some hives all winter and had no problems with mold by using a 2 sugar to 1 water ratio and adding Vinegar. I've always had trouble with sugar water molding in the past before the discussion on acidity. A double glug per gallon is what I mostly used. Good measuring unit Sundance! 

I bring the water to "really hot" with bubbles appearing on the bottom. It takes to long to bring the water to a rolling boil. then I add the sugar after removing from heat.

Vinegar is extremely cheap and easy to use. 
Mix with water in a sprayer for a good household cleaner. It has multiple uses includeing removing old wallpaper.


----------



## DANIEL QUINCE (Jan 15, 2006)

In Europe they use apple vinegar. I used it last year and it works. I will increase the ratio this year to a double glug per galon from one.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

From my notes:

Cream of Tartar (or tartaric acid) can be added to the solution of sugar and warm water (1 tsp to 25 lbs sugar [ABC&XYZ, 1974, p281], 1 tbl to 100 lbs sugar [Ref 5, p252]) to prevent syrup from crystallizing. 
 May be detrimental to bees [Ref 15, p56]. 
 Causes dysentery [ABC&XYZ, 1974, p281].
 Shortens bee life [Ref 7, p5]. 
 Bailey (1966) in England found cream of tartar (tartaric acid) shortened the life of bees to 1/3 of that of bees fed plain sugar syrup [ABC&XYZ, 1974, p281]. 
 Do NOT use cream of tartar or tartaric acid [Ref 7, p5].

Vinegar will keep syrup from molding too fast. Use a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar to each gallon of syrup [Ref 15, p56]. Causes dysentery [ABC&XYZ, 1974, p281].


----------



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

That Apple cider vinegar is good stuff!!!!!!!!!!
I use to have reflux like no mans business, just from eating a loaf of bread.

After taking the vinegar before I ate, its all gone, none at night or during the day. I took one teaspoon before I ate or when ever I got indigestion or reflux after one full bottle, regular size, its completely gone, I don't have to take any pills for that.

Craig


----------



## DANIEL QUINCE (Jan 15, 2006)

BB, they also use it to loose weight, humans I mean, not bees. For digestion however, I use brandy before and after. I believe brandy helps with the weight too. 
After reading Daves notes, I decided to keep the vinegar dose to half a glug/gal.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I've use citric acid. Its essentially the same as tartaric acid, but cheaper. It will not harm the bees and does retard mold if used in small quantities. I quit the cider vinigar b/c I thought that it was attracting yellow jackets


----------



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes, but how much citric acid per gallon of sugar syrup?


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I used a teaspoon per 25 lbs of sugar last year. I had no real reason for this number other than it was the amount of tartaric recommended. It did not taste too sour and the bees took it fine. I always have a pound of the stuff around as I use it to rinse the mead making equipment.


----------



## PaulR (May 24, 2005)

I've used apple cider vinegar for years. It ups the acid level of the syrup, greatly inhibiting the growth of mold and bacteria. It also adds trace amounts of vitamins, and minerals. My bees lap it up quickly.


----------

